# this is crazy



## 3617 (Jun 21, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFXGRVVQ6x4

agression starts at 0:20


i don't understand why those piranhas are fighting back especially they can easily kill the plecos by their numbers and strenght but it seems like they are not fighting back, it's like the pleco is their god or something, does anybody have an idea why they won't fight the pleco? and in my tank my pleco is pretty much the same, when the food comes he always chases my giant danios away from the food and hog it, when i have 6 giant danios and i know those are aggressive ( i tried putting my finger in and they bit me )


----------



## Erotik (Jul 11, 2010)

3617 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFXGRVVQ6x4
> 
> agression starts at 0:20
> 
> ...



Wow, that's odd.


----------



## 3617 (Jun 21, 2010)

Erotik said:


> Wow, that's odd.


i know, but thats not the point im just wondering why they wont fight back


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

eventually that pleco will most likely get killed at some point. The fact that its fins are all in tact tells me that he had just recently put it in there. When piranhas getting into a feeding frenzy they dont even realize when they are biting eachother let alone a pleco so he would have had nipped fins at the very least by now. and the main reason they are running away from him is because 1. plecos are hardcore at that size and 2. piranhas are actually very scared and easily spooked fish totally not hardcore. the ones we have at work even rosy reds spook those things if one comes swimming up next to a piranha it takes off and hides. They are not actually even aggressive fish IMO just aggressive eaters the only time they attack a fish is to eat its not like cychlids where they fight over territory and try to bite fish to injure them.


----------



## Betta1 (Jan 5, 2007)

lol that vid has been on my favorites, gotta love it.

revolution said it, a friend of mine told me about his piranha's and they're not aggressive at all. He said you could put your hand in the tank and they'd run away. He used to have a fake $100 laminated in the bottom of the tank and would tell everyone that they could have it if they'd fish it out (no one even dared), then one day a friend of his was hurtin for money so bad that he actually reached in and grabbed it, needless to say he was dissapointed.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Betta1 said:


> lol that vid has been on my favorites, gotta love it.
> 
> revolution said it, a friend of mine told me about his piranha's and they're not aggressive at all. He said you could put your hand in the tank and they'd run away. He used to have a fake $100 laminated in the bottom of the tank and would tell everyone that they could have it if they'd fish it out (no one even dared), then one day a friend of his was hurtin for money so bad that he actually reached in and grabbed it, needless to say he was dissapointed.


lol they seem to be deathly afraid of hands when people come into work and are so convinced that they want to buy pirhanas because they are so mean and this and that i stick my finger in the tank and they just take off and hide. unless of course u try to pick them up with your hands lol i attempted to pick one up that flopped on the ground and stated before hand i know this guy is gonna bite me and sure enough took a chunk right out of my finger.


----------



## fishloverzj (May 3, 2010)

Why are the even keeping a pleco in there if it's a threat to the pleco itself and the cut wittle phiranas?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

fishloverzj said:


> Why are the even keeping a pleco in there if it's a threat to the pleco itself and the cut wittle phiranas?


people are just so damn insistent on trying to keep other fish with pirhanas it gets really irritating at work when people dont seem to understand they are just wasting there money.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

*This is better...*

http://animal.discovery.com/videos/river-monsters-swimming-in-a-piranha-pool.html

Now if you were a bleeding cow, Bye Bye.


----------

